# Need Help!



## OutlawGentleMen (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the site here. I usually post in the brute central forums but the boys over there told me to come question you guys, since you guys are more knowledgeable in this department. 

Im purchasing a 2013 750 brute force (getting a clutch get installed.

I go quading in the mountains, i ride against a 2012 xmr 800 with 30'' backs and a 2012 can am outlander 1000cc with swamplites..

I want a tire than can dig like the silverback, but do trails no problem. ( im not worried about the roughness of it, its a quad not my daily driver.. 

Are the outlaw 2's good for trail? whats your guys opinion, i dont want a mudbog or a bighorn


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Outlaw radials. 

And just to clear it up, we ARE, the Real "brute central"


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

28" Terminators hands down great trail and mud tire or there is the new black mamba lite its in a 27" but I don't know how they are on trail or mud though.


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

well dont know about the terminators but i have the dirt devil ll's. 28". they do really well in mud and ride asphalt like slicks as far smoothness. trails to. dont know if they make the dd ll"s anymore but the dirt devils are basically the same except for 3 little spikes between the treads but im yet to hav to be pulled out. im sure it will happen but hasnt yet


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

terminators get my vote.....if you wanna stick under 27" then i would go xtrs no doubt


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

narfy where you been homie . i've missed you .. now back on the subject . i would get the outlaw radial or the terms..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I run 31 outlaws....we mud/water/sand/trail ride....and any other riding that may be present along the way. Mine handle fine with high speeds (been up to 60 mph on them so far). The design of the OL2 makes me believe that theyd handle just as good, but just be a heavier tire. Like P425 said, the outlaw radials are nice tires and work good for everything. It's really a matter of preference, and everybody here has a different opinion. My thoughts are if you want a digging/pulling tire then outlaw or silverback, but the mountain end of it throws me off and I dont know what to recommend lol.

And as far as the terminators go, I think the 32s are awesome and proven all around tires, I dont care for the smaller sizes because the lugs seem too soft and I know there has been quite a few issues with leaky sidewalls. I dont have any experience with the 33/34s yet. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I really enjoy my 589's. They seem to be great all around but have that add agression when I need or want it.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

eagleeye76 said:


> I really enjoy my 589's. They seem to be great all around but have that add agression when I need or want it.


Yes the 589s I had where a bullet proof tire I road them all over the mtns in wv great tire except hard pack trails when it rains there like ice skates.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

walker said:


> narfy where you been homie . i've missed you .. now back on the subject . i would get the outlaw radial or the terms..


just been busy man.....speaking of terms you got your 34's yet?


----------



## DeanWien (Oct 23, 2012)

i just got the sti mud tracks . there about a 1 inch deep lug . they have sidewall tread so there pretty decent in the ruts and overall good in mud but not too aggresive for the trails and hardpack .


----------

